# Solved: Can ping but no internet...



## nikkiglider (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi, 

I have a Dell inspiron 6000 that has been able to get on the internet just fine... until today, that is. I have no idea as to why it has suddenly decided to hate me. 

-It connects to the wireless router just fine "Excellent"
-All the other laptops my family has can get on just fine
-It can ping any website
-It has two IP numbers for DNS (if that means anything...I'm told that's a good thing)
-I've run winsock reset & IP/TP (if thats what its called) through command prompt and it didn't do anything
-I've done ipconfig /release and renew and it didn't do anything

I've read through other people's threads on similar issues and none of it makes any sense to me. I would appreciate any help you could give. Thanks!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> -I've run winsock reset & IP/TP (if thats what its called) through command prompt and it didn't do anything


did you get any errors reported when you carried this out 
What version of windows do you have 
a few things below to post 
ipconfig /all 
pings
xirrus

if you can ping websites, but not load in browsers - check
do you have a firewall at all, 
what firewall are you using
try disabling the firewall

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Then run the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you can ping a web site you have internet access. If you can ping a web site by name DNS is working. Can you ping yahoo.com?

What operating system and service pack level?


----------



## nikkiglider (Aug 2, 2010)

Alright, I have no idea how to get this info to the internet, but I did ipconfig /all and am typing it into this reply...
==================================================================
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name: Nik-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix: <blank>
Node Type: Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled: No
DNS Suffix Search List: austin.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State: Media disconected
Description: Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Physical Address: 00-12-3F-E1-96-E4

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix: austin.rr.com
Description: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
Physical Address: 00-13-CE-21-9F-CC
Dhcp Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes
IP Address: 192.168.1.103
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server: 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers: 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
Lease Obtained: Monday Aug 2
Lease Expires: Tuesday, Aug 3

C:\Documents and Settings\Nik>ping www.google.com

Pinging www.l.google.com [74.125.227.17] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.227.17: bytes 32 time 20ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.227.17: bytes 32 time 45ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.227.17: bytes 32 time 32ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.227.17: bytes 32 time 21ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 74.125.227.17:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% Loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli seconds:
Minimum = 20ms, Maximum = 45ms, Average= 29ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Nik>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes = 32 time = 18ms TTL= 64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes = 32 time = 1ms TTL= 64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes = 32 time = 17ms TTL= 64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes = 32 time = 1ms TTL= 64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss), 
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 18ms, Average = 9ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Nik>ping 209.183.226.152:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes= 32time=57ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes= 32time=70ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes= 32time=70ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes= 32time=52ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Pakcets: Sent = 4, Recieved = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss), 
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 52ms, Maximum = 70ms, Average = 62ms
======================================================
The system is Microsoft Windows XP, Professional, Version 2002, Service Pack 3

Dell Inspiron I6000 Intel (R)Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz, 1GB of RAM

======================================================

As for the other thing you asked me to do, the wifi inspector, I can't get on the internet at all on this computer and I don't have any externals or flash drives, so I don't really think I can do it.


----------



## nikkiglider (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, I can ping yahoo.com, and any other websites, too


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe just a stack or browser issue. If the following repairs do not get you running again please tell us what browser(s) you are using.

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## nikkiglider (Aug 2, 2010)

I didn't get any errors when I ran the winsock & IP/TP reset


----------



## nikkiglider (Aug 2, 2010)

I just redid the winsock and TP/IP resets again and restarted my computer, and I still can't browse


----------



## nikkiglider (Aug 2, 2010)

I also just tried turning off the firewall and it didn't help, either.


----------



## nikkiglider (Aug 2, 2010)

I am using ie7, don't have firefox or anything else


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In IE: Tools - Internet Options - Connections tab - LAN Settings... - there should be nothing selected there.

If you're still not working try an IE Reset.


----------



## nikkiglider (Aug 2, 2010)

Nope, there's nothing selected under LAN Settings. Tried an ie reset, and its still not working. 

In addition, I forgot to mention this, but if it means anything, I can't get Itunes to connect to the internet, either...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What non-Windows firewall, security suite or other security programs do, or did, you have on the machine?


----------



## nikkiglider (Aug 2, 2010)

There's Symantec on it, but that's it, other than the normal windows stuff.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suggest the Norton Removal Tool, then a stack reset.


----------



## nikkiglider (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG weird. I just uninstalled the symantec and the internet started working again. What's up with that? Symantec came pre-installed on the computer (or at least its been on the computer since 2007, when it was supposedly last used). 

I don't know why that fixed it, and I hope it lasts. 

Thank you so much for all your quick replies and help!!!

-Nikki


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  You can mark this Solved using the Button at the upper left of the page.

Symantec, or any other firewall or security suite, can get corrupted, or will sometimes block networking if data definitions are out of date.


----------

